# Deep Snow Woods Plowing



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

This year's heavy snowfall has made my woods inaccessible. Would an ATV with a plow have any chance of clearing a trail through 27" of snow?


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

magik235;1733783 said:


> This year's heavy snowfall has made my woods inaccessible. Would an ATV with a plow have any chance of clearing a trail through 27" of snow?


I would say no.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a lot of snow to be moving with just a ATV,

if it was all fresh powder yea maybe but if its been pilling up all winter I think you'll need a different approach.

also what type of ATV?

if you had a ATV with tracks on you could just drive on top of the snow

like here

http://www.hondaforeman.com/128-foreman-450/113978-my-450-es-tracks.html


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd say you either need to get some tracks for your ATV so you can drive on top of the snow or buy a tractor with a bucket loader.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I would use a snow blower with tracks.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

UTV with a V Plow might do it


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

no way would a atv do that. I don't care how big. a tractor and loader or evon a tractor and blower.... maybe evon a atv and blower. but no way a plow would. evon a truck I think would have problems if it sat and never been touched...


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

put tracks on that ATV then I say yes


----------



## willsterman (Jan 29, 2011)

*The ATV won't work*

My son was just north of Merrill snowmobiling a few days ago and there is way too much snow for an ATV to plow and running a blower on a woods road would take forever and could plug or damage the blower if you pick up a large rock or branch .

Find a person in excavation, farming, or logging near to your woods with a loader/backhoe, dozer, or chained up tractor to clear your road. You will save money and time compared to trying that job yourself with an ATV.

You may just want to wait until the snow melts if possible. Even if you get a road into the woods cleared, what will you do then? Cutting and getting wood out will be a huge task with that much snow.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the input. It looks like I will be buying a used ATV with tracks.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

magik235;1738052 said:


> Thank you everyone for the input. It looks like I will be buying a used ATV with tracks.


If go that way remember don't drop the plow take it down in layers


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Monday I should have a 2003 Polaris 700 with tracks.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Cool , we need a report and pictures.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

It can be done if the water content isn't high/snow isn't compacted. I plow more than a mile of forest road with an average of 8' of snow annually. I've plowed 2+ feet with a 660 (no tracks) and it's a chore. I've also used a 4 foot blower, however it's slow going and additional slowdowns/minor damage from unseen rocks and tree limbs is almost guaranteed.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I made it through the woods effortlessly this morning.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

need to get you a Vplow for that setup now.
not mine but found this pic on the web.










did you due any plowing or just drive on top of the snow?

nice looking unit.

what type of tracks due you have?

thanks


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

That atv is bad ass. Have fun


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I have the TJD track system. I was able to go anywhere without plowing. I was amazed. I plowed around the yard just to check out the plow. I have to grind off the home made plow box edges so I can push snow with the blade angled. Then I have to build a yard guard for the blade and tighten the trip springs.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

magik235;1748925 said:


> I have the TJD track system. I was able to go anywhere without plowing. I was amazed. I plowed around the yard just to check out the plow. I have to grind off the home made plow box edges so I can push snow with the blade angled. Then I have to build a yard guard for the blade and tighten the trip springs.


any chance to get some close up pics of the box edges?
before you take them off I want to due some for my plow and looking for idea's

thanks

and what is a yard guard for your blade?

nice Pics and glad your able to go through your wood trails again.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I have an 800 foot sloped gravel driveway. After plowing it for 25 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. Here are a couple of pictures of my yard guard.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Here are 2 pictures of the box edge. The plow is upside down. You can see how the 1/8" box guard got bent.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for the pics,

Ok got it yard guard is the pipe to keep gravel out of the yard. got it.

also i'm on Page 12 of the Jimmy saga. : )
I read a page go due some stuff and read a page. I have a feeling the tranny rebuild is coming up
just my thoughts.

thanks again.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Jiminy and Woody worked together making wood today. Woody skidded logs up to 6" in diameter and hauled larger ones cut up in the sled out of the woods. Jiminy hauled them to the house. I removed the plow, the side wings from the front brush guard and the front rack then added a home made chainsaw carrier to Woody. 30+ inches of snow slows down wood making.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I just plowed my service road out in the middle of a field, it quickly gets 4' deep when you drop into a low spot,

You just have too make sure you leave yourself room to push it,

I spent an easy 3 hours but doesn't matter I was outside livin life,
Wish I could post pics from my phone, last storm was 2' deep took longer but I got it done,
Son in law was using his blower and put it away he kept spinning his wheels and I'd motor by and engulf him in snow


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

magik235;1733783 said:


> This year's heavy snowfall has made my woods inaccessible. Would an ATV with a plow have any chance of clearing a trail through 27" of snow?


Definitely NO. Probably not even a truck could do that. Maybe a huge loaded dump truck. You need a blower.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

magik235;1733783 said:


> This year's heavy snowfall has made my woods inaccessible. Would an ATV with a plow have any chance of clearing a trail through 27" of snow?


Ya, I'm going with no..


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Feb 7, 2009)

This trail in my pic I stay on top of to keep it clear but still not easy when snow gets this deep. I end up with ramps of snow along the trail where I can push the snow off to the side.

I have another trail I keep but use a different technique. I'll make some passes without the plow and pack down a 2 wheel trail. If the snow doesn't pack down well I'll wait a few days and then I'll take the plow down it and knock the center down. I probably have a foot of packed snow on this other trail using this technique. Works well but you have to have a firm 2 wheel trail before knocking down the center. If you wait too long to knock the center down though it will get hard from temperature fluctuations and will be difficult to knock down.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

That is impressive.


----------



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

I'd like to know what brand of vee that is.



sublime68charge;1748356 said:


> need to get you a Vplow for that setup now.
> not mine but found this pic on the web.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

That's home made and it's always a vee, that's good for sidewalks or opening a path but would suck at plowing, think about it you can only push windrows, so before you know it you got more snow than you can push, it will push your quad sideways,

I have a vee and don't use it, I push it into piles and ramp it up into bigger piles, then to clean it I angle it and clean up any trails I left!!

This year I'll have snow well into April and I'm kinda sick of it already !!!!


----------



## sqdqo (May 6, 2002)

Im on the south shore of Lake Superior and we get more snow than any atv can handle. I have a grizzly 700 with tracks and a county style moose blade. I plow the road to our cabin and can't get the snow up and over the bank. Snow is waist deep on the level in the woods. That vee has a nice curve to it that looks like it would curl and throw the snow.



IPLOWSNO;1790936 said:


> That's home made and it's always a vee, that's good for sidewalks or opening a path but would suck at plowing, think about it you can only push windrows, so before you know it you got more snow than you can push, it will push your quad sideways,
> 
> I have a vee and don't use it, I push it into piles and ramp it up into bigger piles, then to clean it I angle it and clean up any trails I left!!
> 
> This year I'll have snow well into April and I'm kinda sick of it already !!!!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Your plowing a camp?

I live right off lake Ontario , we too get record snows, I've always plowed with my quad, you have to stay on top of it and know what your doing though you can screw yourself quick,

First push needs to be as far back as you can get it! And you need to ramp your banks, all along my driveway is on 300' ramp on the wind side, push it all as far as you can go up the bank, do the whole drive, raise your blade half way and depending on snow quality will it pack or be sinking, push it up over the bank!

On no snow days, you maybe able too groom it into what you want a little easier,

Mine our easily 6' tall but they were bigger, you may need to make piles here and there only you know how far you can push,

Around here 2' is pretty much as deep as I can push anything more and I'll run the snowblower down the center and work out from there !!
Key is to stay on top of it, just keep the bulk down and clean up afterwards!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

sqdqo

the pick came from this thread,

http://www.hondaforeman.com/140-photo-video-gallery/56249-everyone-post-your-atvs-here-186.html

post 1860. Member name is timberdoodle you could go direct with him on it

from Hondaforeman.com

good luck

Sublime out


----------

